# Best way to transport a motor?



## wihil

Hey gang - 

May have worked out a horse trade for a new motor, but of course it's half way across the state. I'd rather not drag the whole boat across just to make the exchange, so what's the best way to transport a small outboard without it being upright? Both vehicles I own don't have enough room to transport it on a rack upright, so I'll have to lay it down on it's side.

It's already been run dry, but it's still got the case oil etc in it. 


If this works out like I hope it will I'll have at least double the power. YAY! :mrgreen:


----------



## nlester

Don't know. My Mercury 2.5 has a sticker on the throttle handle side that say to transport with this side up. Hope you get a better answer.


----------



## nlester

Sorry - I did not go out to check my motor, to get it correct. Thanks for correcting me.

I have a condition that periodically causes me a lot of pain that can not be relieved by medication and so I often get on the Internet to try to take my mind off of it.

That is one reason I took up fishing. It helps but I can't spend all my time on the water.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

What type of motor?


----------



## wihil

15hp Merc 2 stroke.

I'm thinking if I can support it so that the rear (prop side) of the motor is up during transport, everything should be reasonably okay as the motor is made to be tilted all the way up in the event of shallow running.

Going to have to make sure it's well cradled, but I think this would be the best way. Going to take some measurements tonight to make sure it'll fit in the car with both kid's seats in there (otherwise the family trip may become a solo trip).


----------



## Johny25

It will be fine if you transport it tiller handle up and prop facing down. If I don't have a spot to hang my 2 strokes upright I lay them on there back like this. If there is any fuel left in it then it runs to the cylinders which help it stay lubed over long periods of storage. Now a 4 stroke is entirely different so never lay it on it's back or you end up with oil seeping past the pistons.


----------



## Butthead

My 6hp 4 stroke was supposed to be transported laying on the tiller handle.


----------



## Canoeman

Johny25 said:


> It will be fine if you transport it tiller handle up and prop facing down. If I don't have a spot to hang my 2 strokes upright I lay them on there back like this. If there is any fuel left in it then it runs to the cylinders which help it stay lubed over long periods of storage. Now a 4 stroke is entirely different so never lay it on it's back or you end up with oil seeping past the pistons.



+1


----------



## soggybottom

If it is a 2 stroke motor, and the fuel has been drained, it should be fine no matter how it is laid down. Just be sure it is not laying in a way that will break a shift handle or other vulnerable part. Every 2 stroke outboard I have ever purchased has been transported home by laying it carefully on its side in the back of a pickup. 4 strokes are a different story.


----------



## wihil

In case of some absolutely insane possibility or the owner not knowing what they have (and because I'd rather be prepared for anything than be surprised when I arrive) -

What's the correct way to transport a 4 stroke? Drain it (crankcase oil) and then?


----------



## Johny25

My 02' Tohatsu 6hp 4 stroke had a sticker on it that said it should be transported on its side, tiller handle down, shifter up. I actually learned the hard way with that motor why not to lay it on its back  It is not the end of the world even if you do mess up and lay it wrong. Took me about 10min to drain the oil out of it and get her running again. But I never laid that POS motor down again after that :lol:. Sold it 2 weeks later! I am a 2 stroke man........just ask wifey :LOL2:


----------



## Butthead

Johny25 said:


> I am a 2 stroke man........just ask wifey :LOL2:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 
I think I may have to quote you in my sig.


----------



## Johny25

=D>


----------

